# Gameguard Blue Screen Of deaths Issue



## minimac07 (Aug 23, 2006)

Im 19 years old, i live in massachussetts, and im fairly good managing a computer.
Recently, ive been having this problem with GameGuard. Gameguard is a program used to prevent hacking, using 3rd party programs in a game etc. Ive downloaded 2 different kinds of games that have gameguard. the first is darkeden. Darkeden is a low memory, not very good graphics kind of game. Im running a Dell pent4 2.66ghz 512 ram Nvidea GeForce FX 4200 - 128. Whenever i try and start this game, after Nguard runs, it brings me to a blue screen of death, every time. It gives me the error 0x0000008e. This is supposedly a graphical error. maybe hardware isnt installed properly and whatnot. Ive tried a lot of different things to try and correct this problem. Ive come to the conclusion it is not my graphics card. Ive reinstalled the driver.. updated .. everything. Now lets move on... bear w/ me for a second. I also play another game called Lineage 2 w/ a few buddies on a private server. This game puts my graphic driver to its limits. Still runable tho.... Now letss move onto the other game. The other game is called Silkroad Online. I just downloaded this game and found that it has Nguard on it. This game also gives me the same error. If i can run a game that creates much more graphics, why wouldnt i be able to play this. Ive come to that maybe theres something wrong with some other part of my computer... To try and correct this, i turned off write debugging information. Now all that happens when i try and start my game is it doesnt dump memory... someone, please help ive been troubleshooting this for the past 4 days and have finnaly given up and resorted to a cool looking forum like this one.


Thanks in advance - Mike


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Sounds like GameGuard or whatever it is called is causing the problem. Is there any way to update it or uninstall and reinstall it?


----------



## minimac07 (Aug 23, 2006)

No, gameguard comes with the program itself, when my friend downloads the program, gameguard works fine for him. I can actually look inside the programs folder now, and see if u can reinstall it...i dont think so though


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

GameGuard seems like a pain in the ***.



Wikipedia said:


> GameGuard is an application developed by INCA Internet, bundled with multiplayer games which hides the game application process, monitors the entire memory range, terminates applications defined by the game vendor and INCA to be cheats, blocks certain calls to DirectX functions, and auto-updates itself.
> 
> The application installs itself as part of the operating system so that it can do its work. What makes it problematic is the fact that uninstalling the game that it came with does not uninstall it. Furthermore, even when the game is not running, GameGuard still sits in the background. Even clicking the 'uninstall' button in device manager does not get rid of it -- a user must manually delete both it, and the registry keys that refer to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## minimac07 (Aug 23, 2006)

No, there is no way to reinstall it, its a set amount of files in the gameguard folder and no file that says reinstall...


----------



## minimac07 (Aug 23, 2006)

would you have any idea of how to completely uninstall gameguard, and maybe that way i could uninstall the actual game and reinstall the game and possibly gameguard will be fresh? if thats what i understand... where would i find all the registry values of gameguard... lol sounds like an aggrivating task


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I am not familiar with GameGuard at all... never even HEARD of it before until I saw this post. Perhaps someone else here does... hang tight bud.


----------



## 2Pc2 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have this problem too with a game called MapleStory, anyways i found a way that might fix it delete the gamguard folder so it reinstalls on its own when you click the game, atleast it works for me, give it a try!


----------

